# LFTS 10-18-19



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> P
> 
> 
> Probably should wait until after to paint your face lol


I won't hijack a LFTS thread any more than I have after this, but....

I had half a notion to reject the invite....but my wife still thinks I need to work.

I will, however, have a word with his admin on Monday. :rant:


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Well that was a cold ride on the scooter.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

RMH said:


> Ever since I gained a little weight chilly is not so bad.....lol.
> 
> 
> Good day to hunt.
> ...


Did you find my eluminock on your walk in?


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Good luck out there today guys ! It should be a good morning, I’m going to get my tags today and be joining the party soon .


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Mom and her two babies.. mom didn't like a movement and blew, ran, stopped, blew some more, ran stopped and blew some more........ She might have made herself a death wish. Warming up fast out here.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Nothing yet. Gorgeous morning!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

snortwheeze said:


> Mom and her two babies.. mom didn't like a movement and blew, ran, stopped, blew some more, ran stopped and blew some more........ She might have made herself a death wish. Warming up fast out here.


Send some warmth this way. I'm sitting in a shady spot and it's cold! Good luck to you !


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> Send some warmth this way. I'm sitting in a shady spot and it's cold! Good luck to you !


You too ,. We're on a field edge. The tents dripping from the frost. I also wore a lot of clothes !


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

snortwheeze said:


> You too ,. We're on a field edge. The tents dripping from the frost. I also wore a lot of clothes !


Yeah I'm thinking about starting to wear a jacket


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Well that was quick. Just thinking of putting my coat on when a big doe walked up and stopped broadside at 12 yds. Never knew I was there. Nice to break the ice. Gorgeous morning.


----------



## Outdoor Bandit (Oct 10, 2019)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Nothing yet.


----------



## mrwhitetails101 (Oct 15, 2011)

Well back out first time since the weekend let's see if I can get a Bday buck ! Would be serving special 

Good luck to all that made it out ! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

mrwhitetails101 said:


> Well back out first time since the weekend let's see if I can get a Bday buck ! Would be serving special
> 
> Good luck to all that made it out !
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Happy Birthday and good luck! 

I'll be out later this afternoon, last meeting is 2-3 today and I'm out after that.


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Very slow morning here. A lone doe and 8 Tom's so far. Got to go no later than 10:30 for Dr appointment at 11:30. Didn't really care if I saw anything today. Always like to listen to the world wake up.


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

so far two 4's and a ? buck (came out and walked opposite direction down trail). So far good day. looking forward to next Thursday when i get option to hunt every day for 26 days.


----------



## mikeznewaygo (Sep 19, 2011)

7 does and this Youngin this morning so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Forgot to add Thursday morning to my weekend alarm. I’m not a happy camper


----------



## dapakattack (Jan 14, 2015)

Phoolish said:


> Forgot to add Thursday morning to my weekend alarm. I’m not a happy camper


You'll be ok. Today is Friday. You have another 6 days before Thursday roles around again :Welcome:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Back home irritable bowel syndrome and gas station tornados are not a match. Good news lost 4lbs this morning and not from the walk.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Back home irritable bowel syndrome and gas station tornados are not a match. Good news lost 4lbs this morning and not from the walk.


You need a bumper dumper


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Hoping for a little surf and turf tonight, or at least a sighting.
A perch fishing trip this morning turned into a surprise walleye bite with a couple of keepers boated.
It's so stunningly still, calm and crunchy I just had to get into the blind early tonight.


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

Got into the tree about 15 mins ago. Got out alittle later than I wanted but needed to get the kiddo his flu shot. Hoping to see some movement haven’t seen much so far this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm taking the evening off. Going to surprise the wife with a steak, baked potato, and sweet corn dinner. I just wish she would hurry up and get home from work and start cookin , I'm really gettin hungry. Good luck tonight people and be safe


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Live from Genesee county, U of M fan is almost close enough to buy me a beer


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Good hunting guys! I'm off to the Mason football game to see my daughter in the marching band on Senior night.


----------



## Bandit Time (Oct 4, 2019)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Drink the beer. This is something that I keep as a secret take your hands with pressure roll the can with both hands in your palms, like a rattle bag sounds just like antlers fighting, might help speed it up


ha-ha


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Skibum said:


> Doe hung, wood cut in camp, buddies due any time. I’m tired. Must be getting old. Think I’ll open a beer and enjoy the afternoon watching the river go by.
> View attachment 444321
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Buddy!


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

On the ground again. Switching it up to route i watched a buck work last weekend.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

old graybeard said:


> I've been seeing flocks of them the last week too


Just had a flock fly through here.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

1 small buck and 6 doe


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Been seeing same group of deer EVERY sit besides ones WAY out there. A big body spike might be in trouble tonight.... Never shot a spike and my finger is itchy.. 
Good luck


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice night in Livingston. Quiet so far except for the over abundance of squirrels. Need to do some small game hunting this winter


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Two does an a buck. In the rye and turnip leaves


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

old graybeard said:


> Good hunting guys! I'm off to the Mason football game to see my daughter in the marching band on Senior night.


Thought about going to that game friend of mines son is the kicker


----------



## Bushbow (Nov 12, 2005)

Just the steady drone of a tractor plowing the field behind me. Perfect weather.


----------



## SHHHET21 (Oct 1, 2018)

I lured the inlaws away for the evening that means i get to hunt! Been sitting in for an hour, no critters yet


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Fried up the last of this years walleye for dinner. Now out behind the house for a short sit. Normally I wouldn’t be back here so much but these northerly winds are just too tempting. Nice night regardless. The air is perfectly crisp and refreshing with the smells of fall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Found my doe this morning! That’s 7pts. Wack and stack... Now enjoying an awesome view from this pine tree. Looking for another.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Watched a spike bed down. Got hawked by a harrier..


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

C’mon Genesee co boyz!!!!! Knock down some studs!!!! Or suds in U of M’s case....


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

One of my sons first hunt of the year.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

View from where my youngest daughter and I are at.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Same stand as Saturday same result. Ran less than 50 yards, rage chisel tip.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Baldy.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

2 hunts in a row I’ve had some come in down wind and not bust me‍♂‍♂


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

JasonSlayer said:


> Same stand as Saturday same result. Ran less than 50 yards, rage chisel tip.
> View attachment 444389


Way to go!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Maybe not my smartest move


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Sitting in a stand on one of my bean fields have two does in the field now. Hope one works its way into shooting distance I feel like guttin a deer and drinkin beer. Good luck all!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Just got put on blast by a deer that blew for a solid 10 minutes. Sounded a little north of me which shouldn’t have been downwind, but can’t think of any other reasons for the concert she just put on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 444399
> View attachment 444399
> Maybe not my smartest move


I honestly hope that move pays off for you. I don't think it would have been a camera I would have been aiming his way, but that's why you will likely whack a monster, and I might never.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Just had one of my target does at 40 yards. She’s been dry the last 2 years. Needed a couple more steps and the neighbors dogs start barking. Bye bye. Big girl see you next time.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

They winde me. Wind did a 180 from earlier today.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Napping in the swamp.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Live from the deck.
Just had a good enough eight chasing does out back. I may have to hunt tomorrow.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Airoh said:


> View attachment 444405
> They winde me. Wind did a 180 from earlier today.


I hate that.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 444399
> View attachment 444399
> Maybe not my smartest move


Do you even shoot deer with something besides a camera.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Groundsize said:


> Did you find my eluminock on your walk in?


Not until later. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

thegospelisgood said:


> Watched a spike bed down. Got hawked by a harrier..
> View attachment 444373


Awesome birds


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Maybe next time!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Biggbear said:


> I honestly hope that move pays off for you. I don't think it would have been a camera I would have been aiming his way, but that's why you will likely whack a monster, and I might never.


Trust me bow was in hand 1st but then I decided if I shoot him he will never get a year older. We will see if I regret in a few months. Plus he’s been traveling with a big 8pt


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

bowhunter426 said:


> Do you even shoot deer with something besides a camera.


Once in a blue moon

I have to much fun observing them


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

bigbucks160 said:


> Once in a blue moon
> 
> I have to much fun observing them


Very envious. I have never been able to just observe a deer like that. We only see them once in a Blue moon. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Well big 6 didn't wanna play . 
See ya in the morning!! Congrats J.S


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

crossneyes said:


> Well big 6 didn't wanna play .
> See ya in the morning!! Congrats J.S


Sat for the first time in a sweet spot and nobody wanted to play with me. beautiful night though!


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

bigbucks160 said:


> Trust me bow was in hand 1st but then I decided if I shoot him he will never get a year older. We will see if I regret in a few months. Plus he’s been traveling with a big 8pt


I admire your discipline. Every year I swear I'm gonna hold off, then a good one will hangs around too long and the adrenaline fogs my brain. Once that happens, my resolve fades quick. I'm far better off when I only see em for a few seconds.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

I got out this afternoon. Saw 2 does and a handful of turkeys. The only two I could identify were young Toms.

My short game was on fire today! I had a doe feeding with in 15 feet of me several times and never farther than 30 yards away for over an hour. (on the ground)


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Biggbear said:


> I admire your discipline. Every year I swear I'm gonna hold off, then a good one will hangs around too long and the adrenaline fogs my brain. Once that happens, my resolve fades quick. I'm far better off when I only see em for a few seconds.


1 reason I can wait. New bucks showing up.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

mbrewer said:


> I got out this afternoon. Saw 2 does and a handful of turkeys. The only two I could identify were young Toms.
> 
> My short game was on fire today! I had a doe feeding with in 15 feet of me several times and never farther than 30 yards away for over an hour.


.
Choot man choot! Or pull out a carrot and see if she would feed from your hand. Is that considered baiting? Don’t want to be an accomplice to a crime .


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Skibum said:


> Doe hung, wood cut in camp, buddies due any time. I’m tired. Must be getting old. Think I’ll open a beer and enjoy the afternoon watching the river go by.
> View attachment 444321
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome.,congratulations!!
Looks fun.!!!


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 444475
> View attachment 444475
> 
> 
> 1 reason I can wait. New bucks showing up.


Holy Moly


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

saw 2 doe tonight both in range both get the pass.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

JasonSlayer said:


> Same stand as Saturday same result. Ran less than 50 yards, rage chisel tip.
> View attachment 444389


Congratulations..
Good looking buck!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Well the two does made their way over to me I was at full draw and I needed her to take 2 steps to clear a limb and she never did. It was 12 yards. But had a great sit saw 10 does no bucks. Will be out in the morning. 
View from the stand I was in this evening:


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

JasonSlayer said:


> Same stand as Saturday same result. Ran less than 50 yards, rage chisel tip.
> View attachment 444389


Awesome job on a fine buck! Congrats on a beauty.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

JasonSlayer said:


> Same stand as Saturday same result. Ran less than 50 yards, rage chisel tip.
> View attachment 444389


Nice buck! Congrats


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

JasonSlayer said:


> Same stand as Saturday same result. Ran less than 50 yards, rage chisel tip.
> View attachment 444389


Nice buck!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice buck JSlay!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

nice buck jay


----------

